# New fee imposed at Vacation Village resorts



## JPD (Jul 11, 2012)

I just received this email from RCI, It stated that our Oct vacation to Vacation Village at Parkway will be charged a $25. fee for room wifi, and a safe. No mention if this is a mandatory if you don't have a computer. I just got back from VV at Weston, they wanted $50. for room wifi for the week, too expensive for my blood. I guess they are not having many takers so here comes a fee. This is effective on Sept 1, 2012

Dear RCI Member:

We are writing to you concerning your upcoming RCI vacation at a Daily Management Resorts property.      
The staff at these resorts notified us that effective September 1, 2012, they will implement a USD $25 amenity fee per reservation.  This fee will cover guests’ in-room Wi-Fi and in-room safe.  This fee is payable by cash or major credit card at check-in.     
We realize this may have an impact on your vacation and wanted to inform you of this situation in advance.  Since space availability is limited in the area you confirmed, we encourage you to retain your vacation.  Should you decide to cancel your stay, our standard cancellation guidelines will apply.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 11, 2012)

This sure sounds like a mandatorty fee to me, even if you do not use these things.  There was a long thread on FlyerTalk about how unsecure many in room safes are, so I never use them.  I often do not even carry a lap top with me on vacation, especially if I am flying, so in many cases that would be useless.

If they cram such fees down your throat, the best way to get even is on the comment cards, by giving them 1's in key categories and screw up their award status.  Not all categories count for a resort's award status, but two that do that I would use to get even are 1) resort hospitality (a rip off fee is NOT hospitable), and 2) check-in / out (because a rip off fee makes that aggravating.  I have known of resorts that have reversed unpopular policies due to exchange guests downgrading them on comment cards, so it is one of the best and easiest ways to fight such practices.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 11, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> This sure sounds like a mandatorty fee to me, even if you do not use these things.  There was a long thread on FlyerTalk about how unsecure many in room safes are, so I never use them.  I often do not even carry a lap top with me on vacation, especially if I am flying, so in many cases that would be useless.
> 
> If they cram such fees down your throat, the best way to get even is on the comment cards, by giving them 1's in key categories and screw up their award status.  Not all categories count for a resort's award status, but two that do that I would use to get even are 1) resort hospitality (a rip off fee is NOT hospitable), and 2) check-in / out (because a rip off fee makes that aggravating.  I have known of resorts that have reversed unpopular policies due to exchange guests downgrading them on comment cards, so it is one of the best and easiest ways to fight such practices.



Excellent info - a few dozen 1's and they may reconsider - also let the desk clerk know why you are doing it.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank II/DVC for this great "idea" of charging exchange guests for what the owners already paid for. I have made it a point to give "1's" across the board when any resort imposes these types of bogus fee. It all started with Disney & is (thankfully) slowly spreading to others such as Manhattan Club, some Marriotts and a few more. Let the "1"ing begin!  Kill those high ratings & tel them why. Remember when you give a low rating the resort cannot have it removed regardless of the reason it was given - even in error. Hit them hard & make them pay for such shortsighted actions.


----------



## Larry (Jul 11, 2012)

JPD said:


> I just received this email from RCI, It stated that our Oct vacation to Vacation Village at Parkway will be charged a $25. fee for room wifi, and a safe. No mention if this is a mandatory if you don't have a computer. I just got back from VV at Weston, they wanted $50. for room wifi for the week, too expensive for my blood. I guess they are not having many takers so here comes a fee. This is effective on Sept 1, 2012
> 
> Dear RCI Member:
> 
> ...



I received the same email and what PO's me is they are imposing it after I alreaty have a confirmed reservation made months ago. I don't like this type of ripoff which would be more tolerable if they want to impose it on future exchanges rather than on existing confirmed exchanges.

I have stayed here for our annual spring break family vacation and exchange for several one and two BR units for two consecutive weeks depending on who will be joining us and will call the resort directly before we go to tell them how we feel about this. 

In past years they used to ask us if we wanted the in room safe for a fee of $10 for the entire stay and I always declined. Now they want $25 for both wifi and safe? If they ask at check in I will decline. If it is mandatory it will be reflected in their ratings.

To be fair I have always found them to be very accomodating so I'm hoping it's not mandatory.  :annoyed:


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 11, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Thank II/DVC for this great "idea" of charging exchange guests for what the owners already paid for. I have made it a point to give "1's" across the board when any resort imposes these types of bogus fee. It all started with Disney & is (thankfully) slowly spreading to others such as Manhattan Club, some Marriotts and a few more. Let the "1"ing begin!  Kill those high ratings & tel them why. Remember when you give a low rating the resort cannot have it removed regardless of the reason it was given - even in error. Hit them hard & make them pay for such shortsighted actions.



How about naming names other than some Marriott's and a few more. We stay at several Marriott's per year and we've never been charged a mandatory fee. All the Marriott's we've been too have had free Wifi. Custom House and Beachplace Towers have an optional parking fee. If you don't have a car, you don't pay the fee. 

As for a few others, I can think of only one that has a mandatory resort fee that I've heard of and that would be Kaanapali Beach Club. 

Blanket statements can start rumors that aren't based in fact. I'd really like to know the "some Marriott's" that are charging mandatory fee's.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 11, 2012)

Larry said:


> I received the same email and what PO's me is they are imposing it after I alreaty have a confirmed reservation made months ago. I don't like this type of ripoff which would be more tolerable if they want to impose it on future exchanges rather than on existing confirmed exchanges.
> 
> I have stayed here for our annual spring break family vacation and exchange for several one and two BR units for two consecutive weeks depending on who will be joining us and will call the resort directly before we go to tell them how we feel about this.
> 
> ...



Why not just call the front desk and ask rather than allow it to fester and possibly start a false rumor? If it's true, tuggers should know about it. If it's an optional fee, maybe we shouldn't scare others away from what could still be a good exchange.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 11, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> How about naming names other than some Marriott's and a few more. We stay at several Marriott's per year and we've never been charged a mandatory fee. All the Marriott's we've been too have had free Wifi. Custom House and Beachplace Towers have an optional parking fee. If you don't have a car, you don't pay the fee.
> 
> As for a few others, I can think of only one that has a mandatory resort fee that I've heard of and that would be Kaanapali Beach Club.
> 
> Blanket statements can start rumors that aren't based in fact. I'd really like to know the "some Marriott's" that are charging mandatory fee's.



So far it is only mandatory parking fees (no car- no fee) but the door has been opened with those.  I recall that one resort (Myrtle Beach?) that had a "convenience fee" but if that is the one or not I don't recall now.  

The point is any fee that the owners don't pay is unfair and deserves to get the resort slammed on rating(s).  A fee that everyone pays - including owners - isn't good but at least it's not aimed at raising money from exchangers only.


----------



## Mel (Jul 11, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Thank II/DVC for this great "idea" of charging exchange guests for what the owners already paid for. I have made it a point to give "1's" across the board when any resort imposes these types of bogus fee. It all started with Disney & is (thankfully) slowly spreading to others such as Manhattan Club, some Marriotts and a few more. Let the "1"ing begin!  Kill those high ratings & tel them why. Remember when you give a low rating the resort cannot have it removed regardless of the reason it was given - even in error. Hit them hard & make them pay for such shortsighted actions.


To be fair, we don't know if this is like the DVC fees, where the owners really have already paid, and they are getting double fees.  If the owners pay $25 at check-in, it's not as bad (which you have stated in your follow up post).  If owners are paying it too, it is similar to the utility fees at many Caribbean and European resorts.  I don't like them, but they're not quite as distasteful.


Larry said:


> I received the same email and what PO's me is they are imposing it after I alreaty have a confirmed reservation made months ago. I don't like this type of ripoff which would be more tolerable if they want to impose it on future exchanges rather than on existing confirmed exchanges.
> 
> I have stayed here for our annual spring break family vacation and exchange for several one and two BR units for two consecutive weeks depending on who will be joining us and will call the resort directly before we go to tell them how we feel about this.
> 
> ...


If they were charging $50 for internet and $10 for the in-room safe, and are now charging everyone $25, I doubt it's optional.  The argument will be that you're getting what used to be a $60 value for only $25.  But if you're staying more than one week, you could pick up a NetZero mifi device for $50 and use their minimal service for free (and have 11 more months of minimal free mifi).

This is a great deal for those who would have paid the $50, but they're asking everyone else to subsidize them.  That's fine, but then it should be part of the maintenance fee.  At least at the resorts with a utility fee, it's something everyone does in fact use.  What next?  A mandatory telephone service charge?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 11, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> So far it is only mandatory parking fees (no car- no fee) but the door has been opened with those.  I recall that one resort (Myrtle Beach?) that had a "convenience fee" but if that is the one or not I don't recall now.
> 
> The point is any fee that the owners don't pay is unfair and deserves to get the resort slammed on rating(s).  A fee that everyone pays - including owners - isn't good but at least it's not aimed at raising money from exchangers only.



While I don't care for the optional fee's, I understand the debate between those that use a service paying for that service rather than forcing all owners to pay for a service through increased MF's, even though they don't use the service. Mostly, this debate comes up with the debate to charge or not to charge for wifi.

I don't believe charging mandatory fee's is common practice. The only fee I'm aware of is the mention of a mandatory fee at DRI's Kaanapali Beach Club in Maui for non-DRI owners, which as a DRI owner I'm not in favor of and fear this practice could spread to other DRI resorts. Blanket statements can do a lot of damage and could even get some tuggers to believing they need to stay away from certain resort groups for unfounded/untrue reasons.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Thank II/DVC for this great "idea" of charging exchange guests for what the owners already paid for. I have made it a point to give "1's" across the board when any resort imposes these types of bogus fee. It all started with Disney & is (thankfully) slowly spreading to others such as Manhattan Club, some Marriotts and a few more. Let the "1"ing begin!  Kill those high ratings & tel them why. Remember when you give a low rating the resort cannot have it removed regardless of the reason it was given - even in error. Hit them hard & make them pay for such shortsighted actions.


That's unfair to blame II for the fees resorts are charging.  

VV at P has never had free internet, nor were their safes ever free, not even for owners, not that points owners would even stay at VVP, because the points are so high to go back to their home resort. :rofl:  The thing with nickel and diming me to death, I won't stay at that resort again, and I did give the 1's Carolinian says we need to give to resorts who nickel and dime. If I have to pay $25 for a week's worth of internet and safe, I am more likely to be okay with it rather than paying $50 for the internet for the week and $5 per time we open/ close the safe.  That's what I remember.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 11, 2012)

Smugg's has a fee if you want to use any of the pools other than the main one. I thought the fee was a total ripoff, and couldn't understand why we were charged this fee when our home resort has 4 pools and doesn't charge additional fees for using them. They charged us $500.00, a far cry from $25.00. I think resorts that charge these additional fees are just plain greedy.
Sue


----------



## eliotmark (Jul 11, 2012)

I own at Vacation Village at Parkway.  I just called the front desk and was told the amenity fee is mandatory and applies to both owners and guests.  I had a reservation with Vacation Village at Weston for check-in after the fee starts that I had booked a couple of months ago using an RCI sale.  I was able to get RCI to change the reservation to another Florida resort that does not charge an amenity fee.  It was a good thing I was sitting down or I would have fallen down.  I must give RCI credit.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 11, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That's unfair to blame II for the fees resorts are charging.
> 
> VV at P has never had free internet, nor were their safes ever free, not even for owners, not that points owners would even stay at VVP, because the points are so high to go back to their home resort. :rofl:  The thing with nickel and diming me to death, I won't stay at that resort again, and I did give the 1's Carolinian says we need to give to resorts who nickel and dime. If I have to pay $25 for a week's worth of internet and safe, I am more likely to be okay with it rather than paying $50 for the internet for the week and $5 per time we open/ close the safe.  That's what I remember.



Cindy - We're not talking about optional fees such as WiFi - these are fees that were for many years specifically prohibited by the exchange companies - fees charged automatically to exchange guests only - that never existed until DVC with the blessing of II instituted it when they tried their short flirtation with II as the exchange system. RCI had already told them "No" but II - to get the business I'm sure and ignoring their owner base in favor of the developers - let them charge it. 

Many years later RCI finally caved and let The Manhattan Club start charging one too - so now the "little guys" are starting to see it as a way to shaft exchange guests I'm afraid.  It is still rather infrequent but each resort or group that starts it further undermines the idea of "equal" value in trades. I long ago proposed that any resort that charges it should be hit hard with bad ratings and any exchange guests from that resort be hit with a fee equal or greater for any exchange they make to a resort that plays by the rules. It is tough to actually do that  so I now simply say to avoid trades to any resort that charges that unfair fee. Rent or go elsewhere is an easy way to avoid it. And RCI/II don't get their exchange fee as a great bonus! 

If a resort wants to charge everyone for parking or Wifi or electric then you can at least feel your not being unfairly hit. And you can avoid it by parking elsewhere or not using WiFi (but you can't avoid the utility fee unless you avoid that resort. It isn't mandatory as these obnoxious fees are.  That's the difference. Thanks DVC/II!  Remember - rate low!


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 11, 2012)

eliotmark said:


> I own at Vacation Village at Parkway.  I just called the front desk and was told the amenity fee is mandatory and applies to both owners and guests.  I had a reservation with Vacation Village at Weston for check-in after the fee starts that I had booked a couple of months ago using an RCI sale.  I was able to get RCI to change the reservation to another Florida resort that does not charge an amenity fee.  It was a good thing I was sitting down or I would have fallen down.  I must give RCI credit.



Then they should raise the fee $25 for owners & be done. This is not the way to do it. If it is a fee that they feel is justified then it is out in the annual fee. Obviously they know it isn't so they sneak it in.  I used to stay at those resorts - no more if that's what they are pulling. Good for you for changing resorts. I bet they get the idea when the "1's" start hitting the scores. Bash them good.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 11, 2012)

susgar said:


> Smugg's has a fee if you want to use any of the pools other than the main one. I thought the fee was a total ripoff, and couldn't understand why we were charged this fee when our home resort has 4 pools and doesn't charge additional fees for using them. They charged us $500.00, a far cry from $25.00. I think resorts that charge these additional fees are just plain greedy.
> Sue



Amen. We sold our Wyndham Kingsgate in part because they started a $25 "entertainment" fee. There are plenty of other resorts in Williamsburg that don't charge - we don't need one that does.


----------



## Dori (Jul 11, 2012)

I remember a visit to Hiawatha @ Lake Tansi in Tennessee that was about 14 years ago. We were there with our 2 teenage children, and 2 of their friends. We were told that to use the pool, we would have to pay $4.00 or $5.00 per person per day. When I complained bitterly, I was told that we could use the lake for free.  

It seems they were charging this fee in order to keep the golf prices down for the community residents. Needless to say, they got very low ratings from me!

Dori


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 11, 2012)

eliotmark said:


> I own at Vacation Village at Parkway.  I just called the front desk and was told the amenity fee is mandatory and applies to both owners and guests.  I had a reservation with Vacation Village at Weston for check-in after the fee starts that I had booked a couple of months ago using an RCI sale.  I was able to get RCI to change the reservation to another Florida resort that does not charge an amenity fee.  It was a good thing I was sitting down or I would have fallen down.  I must give RCI credit.



Thanks for making the phone call. Now tuggers know to avoid this resort unless they want to pay mandatory fee's. This puts this resort and/or resort group high on my avoid list when thinking about exchanging.

I guess one could argue they're charging both owners and guests but, I agree with John, they should just include the fee in their MF's and be done with it. It seems that this policy would make it a resort to exchange out of if you're an owner. This could increase the likelyhood of heavier than normal exchangers. Exchangers who could be angered over the fee and be less than kind to the resort property in order to "get their moneys worth" out of the fee's.


----------



## Mel (Jul 11, 2012)

If possible, I would encourage anyone with exchanges into these resorts to see if they can be moved.  !'s on the ratings will have an impact, but reduced demand would have an even greater impact.

Consider the trading power of All Inclusive resorts.  They are wonderful grade resorts, but the demand is low because the AI fees are often high.  It is easy to trade into mandatory AI resorts, because the demand just isn't there.  The same should be true of resorts that nickle and dime exchange guests (or anyone for that matter).  Many of the VV resorts are still in sales (or have onsite sales for other VV properties), so they have the incentive to keep the maintenance fees down (though for owners who want to stay there, they still don't avoid the fee), and that combined with their inflated point values makes them a relatively easy sell.  But at some point even RCI will have to realize it's in their own best interest to re-evaluate.

Get out of the exchange if you can, and ding the scores if you can't.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a real problem with 1-in-3, 1-in-4, and 1-in-5 rules, and I stay away from Orange Lake and plan to stay away from all of the other resorts that have those rules.  I think it's a huge turnoff.  The Marriott and the Sheraton resorts don't have the rules.  II is going to be used more for Orlando than RCI, and that's the main reason.  

DVC is getting too costly.  The TPU's went down to 32 and 36, but I expect them to go up to the rates they were a few months ago.  The eBay sellers are really having a field day with those cheap TPU's.  It's disgusting to see dozens of DVC on eBay every day for rent, all touting the $95 fee.  They are renting these for $2-3K.  These "renters" are saying they own the vacation time, when in fact, they are renting exchanges that do not belong to them.


----------



## davhu1 (Jul 11, 2012)

I refuse to pay mandatory fees for service that I may not use.  I would ask RCI to switch to another resort.



JPD said:


> I just received this email from RCI, It stated that our Oct vacation to Vacation Village at Parkway will be charged a $25. fee for room wifi, and a safe. Since space availability is limited in the area [/U]you confirmed, we encourage you to retain your vacation.  Should you decide to cancel your stay, our standard cancellation guidelines will apply.



Limited availability?  I see over 300 units in Orlando for the month of Oct. >260 in Kissimmee.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 11, 2012)

*Whoa !*




eliotmark said:


> I own at Vacation Village at Parkway.  I just called the front desk and was told the amenity fee is mandatory and applies to both owners and guests.


The Chief Of Staff is not going to like that 1 bit. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2012)

*not just in Florida*

The Grandview and Cliffs at Peace Canyon are also showing the $25 Resort fee in RCI.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2012)

At least they aren't charging the same fees that they charge to Platinum Interchange members exchanging in.




> General Information
> 
> Resort Fees:
> This resort charges a resort fee, which is collected at the time of confirmation, in addition to the exchange fee.
> ...


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 12, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> At least they aren't charging the same fees that they charge to Platinum Interchange members exchanging in.



This is the exact result I hate to see occur. The idea of trade is yours for theirs. You paid your fees - they paid theirs and now you trade equals.  There is already an exchange fee involved and there should be no additional charges imposed. This will eventually kill exchanging if it continues to grow.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 6, 2012)

*Did They Just Quietly Drop The Mandatory $25 Fee ?*




tschwa2 said:


> The Grandview and Cliffs at Peace Canyon are also showing the $25 Resort fee in RCI.


We're at Grandview right now -- 2BR unit on straight-points exchange reservation, checked in last Tuesday for 7 days. 

At check-in, nobody said anything about the new $25 fee   The desk clerk never mentioned it.  For sure I didn't bring it up.  

If they charged us, they didn't say so at check-in time.  If $25 shows up on our Visa bill, then we'll know the mandatory fee is still in effect.  Otherwise, it looks like they rethought the idea & gave it the deep 6.  

If so, good for them.  

If not, then shux upon'm.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## kwilson (Oct 6, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> How about naming names other than some Marriott's and a few more.




GPR resorts charge a "Resort" or "Amenity" fee, along with Parking fees which also tick me off.


----------



## Dori (Oct 6, 2012)

Alan, we love the Grandview. We usually stay there twice a year. Are they charging for internet? If so, I'd think they dropped the $25 fee. If not, I'd guess they are charging the fee. You would think they would have said something at check-in though.  Enjoy your visit!

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 7, 2012)

*Fees, Shmeez.*




Dori said:


> Are they charging for internet?


Internet service through Grandview costs a little something.  (We don't care -- we use our own wi-fi hotspot that's built into our cell phone.) 

My understanding of the Grandview & Vacation Village At Parkway fee was that it was to cover wi-fi & in-unit safe.  That is, whereas those previously were optional (for a fee), the fee supposedly became mandatory (even for people not using the safe or wi-fi).  

Now I don't know what to think. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## kwilson (Dec 10, 2012)

*Grandview wifi*

We just spent last week at Grandview Las Vegas. They charge $9.95/day, $24.95/3 days,$49.95/week for wifi. It is NOT mandatory. 
I consider this unjustified profit gouging and have just said so on my RCI comment card. I gave them across-the-board 1s(very unsatisfied) and will do so for every resort that charges for wifi.
Their owners don't pay for it at my home resorts so why should I pay at theirs?
Any justification they offer is BS, it is just profit gouging!


----------



## Pro (Dec 10, 2012)

Sedona--Los Abrigados now charges $15. a day ($105. week) amenities fee for exchangers.  Fee is waived for owners.

Joe


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 10, 2012)

kwilson said:


> We just spent last week at Grandview Las Vegas. They charge $9.95/day, $24.95/3 days,$49.95/week for wifi. It is NOT mandatory.
> I consider this unjustified profit gouging and have just said so on my RCI comment card. I gave them across-the-board 1s(very unsatisfied) and will do so for every resort that charges for wifi.
> Their owners don't pay for it at my home resorts so why should I pay at theirs?
> Any justification they offer is BS, it is just profit gouging!



I think that may be ok if it is not disclosed on RCI and if it is your first time at the resort but if you choose to go back knowing about the fees it is unfair to ding them on all accounts.  There is a resort I really like but it charges for both parking and internet which adds $105+ per week.  If I keep choosing this resort over others without the fee I can hardly penalize the resort with 1's.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 10, 2012)

kwilson said:


> We just spent last week at Grandview Las Vegas. They charge $9.95/day, $24.95/3 days,$49.95/week for wifi. It is NOT mandatory.
> I consider this unjustified profit gouging and have just said so on my RCI comment card. I gave them across-the-board 1s(very unsatisfied) and will do so for every resort that charges for wifi.
> Their owners don't pay for it at my home resorts so why should I pay at theirs?
> Any justification they offer is BS, it is just profit gouging!



If your resort has decided that owners will not pay for WiFi & it is included in your annual fees (it is never free - someone has to pay for it) then that is an amenity that they feel the majority of owners want & are willing to pay for. It in no way obligates or guarantees that any resort you exchange into will also have that as an amenity at no cost. If they have a fee for that or don't have a pool (but your resort does) that is known & you can refuse the exchange if it troubles you or makes it an unfair trade. Don't use it or don't trade in and you don't pay it. 

Unfair "mandatory" fees for things owners DO NOT pay for, which mean they are included in the base fees, are candidates to cause low ratings. Options, if disclosed, are things to decide BEFORE you accept any trade. Taking it knowing it is extra then giving them poor ratings isn't a fair way to go.


----------



## kwilson (Dec 10, 2012)

It is Profit Gouging and in no way is it justified!



tschwa2 said:


> I think that may be ok if it is not disclosed on RCI and if it is your first time at the resort but if you choose to go back knowing about the fees it is unfair to ding them on all accounts.  There is a resort I really like but it charges for both parking and internet which adds $105+ per week.  If I keep choosing this resort over others without the fee I can hardly penalize the resort with 1's.


----------



## kwilson (Dec 10, 2012)

It is Profit Gouging and in no way is it justified! 



timeos2 said:


> If your resort has decided that owners will not pay for WiFi & it is included in your annual fees (it is never free - someone has to pay for it) then that is an amenity that they feel the majority of owners want & are willing to pay for. It in no way obligates or guarantees that any resort you exchanIt is Price Gouging and in no way is it justified!ge into will also have that as an amenity at no cost. If they have a fee for that or don't have a pool (but your resort does) that is known & you can refuse the exchange if it troubles you or makes it an unfair trade. Don't use it or don't trade in and you don't pay it.
> 
> Unfair "mandatory" fees for things owners DO NOT pay for, which mean they are included in the base fees, are candidates to cause low ratings. Options, if disclosed, are things to decide BEFORE you accept any trade. Taking it knowing it is extra then giving them poor ratings isn't a fair way to go.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 10, 2012)

kwilson said:


> It is Profit Gouging and in no way is it justified!



So you prefer it isn't offered at all? That would be the option. If the owners don't choose to offer it - free or at a fee - there is no service.


----------



## kwilson (Dec 11, 2012)

Exactly! Do You really think any group of owners today would forego internet service? Get real! And if the owners chose to deny it to exchangers I would give them the same treatment I gave Grandview.



timeos2 said:


> So you prefer it isn't offered at all? That would be the option. If the owners don't choose to offer it - free or at a fee - there is no service.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 11, 2012)

kwilson said:


> Exactly! Do You really think any group of owners today would forego internet service? Get real! And if the owners chose to deny it to exchangers I would give them the same treatment I gave Grandview.



I assume you downgrade Disney for the unwarranted $95 "exchange penalty", Marriott & others who charge for parking as well  as the Manhattan Club and any other resort that charges exchange guests for services already paid for by the owners fees? I certainly hope so as none of those has the least bit of justification. 

On the flip side Internet service is still considered an extra - have you looked at your bill from the high end hotels where $10+/day is not unusual? It simply is not yet a standard item supplied at no additional charge - especially if the service is a decent, secure one and not just an access point someone placed on a single connection to share over potentially hundreds of guest connections. A reasonable charge for such service isn't out of line and, since there are many options, if you don't like it don't pay it. Just go to your resort where you still pay - but in your fees - and enjoy it. And you won't be bothered with any rating card either. 

The day may come when "free" Internet is expected, but may not as other more personal options become more widespread, but right now just because you may pay at your for "free" service not every resort you trade into is likely to do the same. Worry about the many unfair fees on the rating cards then once you have those taken care of move on to your no additional charge Internet crusade.  Lots of luck with that first part.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 12, 2012)

kwilson said:


> Exactly! Do You really think any group of owners today would forego internet service? Get real! And if the owners chose to deny it to exchangers I would give them the same treatment I gave Grandview.



We own at several resorts. Some that offer free wifi (Marriott's, HGVC,) some that charge non-elite members and exchangers for wi-fi (DRI, Grand Lodge) and some that don't offer it at all (Southwind).

DRI and Grand Lodge offer it but feel that all owners don't want or use the wifi, so they charge per usage. It's not an overly large fee and I pay it every time we go. With DRI we are elite but, our home resort, Polo Towers, charges all guests to use the wifi. The contract was set up pre-buyout of Sunterra and they haven't changed the policy whereby elite members recieve wifi free. 

Marriott and Hilton include the fee in our MF's. Thus everyone who owns pays the fee whether they use it or not. It is offered to exchangers whether they use it or not. 

I only wish Southwind offered wifi whether or not it was paid for on an as needed basis or included in our MF's. 

I'm only at issue with a resort that charges a fee to exchangers but not owners. I will give the exception to resorts that offer it as a perk for being elite status in their system. I do feel that if they offer it to owners without additional charge then the owners have paid for the service and to charge exchangers is gouging the exchanger. 

The resorts we own where they charge a fee, it's charged to everyone. The HOA's have decided the fee should be paid for by those who use it, guests and owners alike. This is NOT price gouging as everyone who  uses it pays. It is a method of keeping the MF costs down for an amenity not used by what the HOA feels is the majority. While I always use the wife, I can understand why owners who don't use it don't want to subsidize my usage. I'm fine with that and don't consider it a gouge.

I am peeved when it's a penalty for exchangers who have to pay a fee that owners do not. If owners don't pay the fee but are allowed to use the amenity, then I feel the resort or resort group is subsidizing the MF's of the owners by collecting guest fee's from exchangers. This I consider gouging exchangers to benefit owners.

You ask "Do you think any group of owners would forgo internet service!" The answer to that quesion is YES!. I own at two resorts managed by Southwind, French Quarter Resort and Grand Regency at Thousand Hills, both in Branson, MO, where owners forgo internet service. There is none. At Polo Towers it was a minority of owners who wanted internet service, so it was installed on an ala carte charge basis where everyone pays. 

Personally, I can't imagine not being connected but, I've spoken with a large number of owners who don't stay connected while on vacation and resent paying for wifi in their MF's because they don't use the service. Over the years I believe that number has declined as more and more of us are connected via some sort of device, be it a laptop, tablet, e-reader or smart phone.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

*Our Smart Phone Is Smarter Than We Are.*




dougp26364 said:


> I've spoken with a large number of owners who don't stay connected while on vacation and resent paying for wifi in their MF's because they don't use the service. Over the years I believe that number has declined as more and more of us are connected via some sort of device, be it a laptop, tablet, e-reader or smart phone.


I applaud the timeshares that have resisted springing for expensive internet installations, not only because so many owners are indifferent to being connected, but also because so many others bring along with them their own internet access that they're already paying for. 

Us, for example.  And we're not exactly early adopters. 

The portable wi-fi hot-spot we use is a built-in feature of our Bell Verizon cell phone.  In our experience, it works quicker & more reliably than free wi-fi -- not to mention internet security issues. 

Since we've got our own, we have no interest in seeing our timeshare maintenance fees go up to pay for timeshare wi-fi. 

We're not exactly thrilled at the prospect of having to pay for it (whether we want it or not) as a mandatory resort "amenity" at Vacation Village At Parkway. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 13, 2012)

*Timeshare Industry Inconsistency*



rickandcindy23 said:


> I have a real problem with 1-in-3, 1-in-4, and 1-in-5 rules, and I stay away from Orange Lake and plan to stay away from all of the other resorts that have those rules.  I think it's a huge turnoff.  The Marriott and the Sheraton resorts don't have the rules.  II is going to be used more for Orlando than RCI, and that's the main reason.
> 
> DVC is getting too costly.  The TPU's went down to 32 and 36, but I expect them to go up to the rates they were a few months ago.  The eBay sellers are really having a field day with those cheap TPU's.  It's disgusting to see dozens of DVC on eBay every day for rent, all touting the $95 fee.  They are renting these for $2-3K.  These "renters" are saying they own the vacation time, when in fact, they are renting exchanges that do not belong to them.



I am a person who likes consistency and dependability in systems, people and life.  When I worked that is the way I tried to manage departments that I administered.  However, I am seeing life differently now that I am retired.   The timeshare industry is filled with inconsistencies.  I guess life really is that way.  I have taken advantage as much as possible the inconsistencies in the industry buying low purchase cost and low maintenance resorts and staying at high end stuff.  It is a game that I enjoy the inconsistencies and use them to my advantage.  I don't manage this system I am one of the peons the employees that I managed when I worked.  Some of them worked the system and I work the timeshare system.  We own Vacation Village at Misner Place.  We pay a fair maintenance and $25 per unit so that there would be no resort fee would be the fair thing to do.  However, I am staying at the Galleon in Key West right now one of the 1 in 4 year RCI trade in resorts.  I do't like not being about to take advantage of the system and come every year on a trade with one of my resorts.  I can't, the system stops me.  The system is making Vacation Village reservation pay $25 per week to stay there.  I don't think it is fair.  It is only $25 and it won't stop me from staying there when I want to.  However, I  would rather take advantage of the system and be at the Galleon in Key West, on Ocean Drive in South Beach, or on Waikiki Beach instead.


----------



## andex (Dec 22, 2012)

I am at mizner at Weston fl, we were charged $25 mandatory! When I logged on to the wifi, I was advised that I had 512k wifi and if I wanted a larger band width, it would cost me an extra 1.50 per day? Not sure how i will rate them on this, when I booked I knew wifi wasn't included. Mandatory ....I did not know! the extra 1.50 per day, I feel is a little over the top. I did ask them if mizner owner were charged this 25 mandatory fee they said yes. Is this true? i will be at Weston vacation village after a few days in the keys. Will let you know!


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 23, 2012)

Pro said:


> Sedona--Los Abrigados now charges $15. a day ($105. week) amenities fee for exchangers.  Fee is waived for owners.
> 
> Joe



You should clobber them on your comment card scores


----------



## andex (Dec 23, 2012)

Tamar..I missed your post, working off my iPad. Do you pay the 25 with your maintenance fee or at check in?
Best regards,


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 23, 2012)

We have a week booked for Weston for August.  When I booked it nothing was said about the $25 for wifi.  I just looked on my confirmation with RCI and it states Resort Fees:   Aminities Fee $25.  They are not calling it wifi fees.


----------



## boyblue (Dec 23, 2012)

Even the folks in the technology business will tell you that technology is a messy business.

So how do you get wifi into a resort the size of VVP without spending any money.  You get a specialist to do it for you, guaranteeing them X amount of users per week at what at the time was below market rates.

What happens when the volume isn't there because everyone has wifi through their cell phone (on the list of 10 worst case scenarios this was probably number 25).

That's right the catastrophic clause kicks in, yea you know the one that no one took seriously because it was so unlikely.  Trust VVP is still in sales right?  Nobody at VVP want's this, my point is I don't know if they had a choice


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 23, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Thank II/DVC for this great "idea" of charging exchange guests for what the owners already paid for. I have made it a point to give "1's" across the board when any resort imposes these types of bogus fee. It all started with Disney & is (thankfully) slowly spreading to others such as Manhattan Club, some Marriotts and a few more. Let the "1"ing begin!  Kill those high ratings & tel them why. Remember when you give a low rating the resort cannot have it removed regardless of the reason it was given - even in error. Hit them hard & make them pay for such shortsighted actions.



so what?  As long as we know what the fees are before the exchange, it doesn't matter.

I just got a Manhattan Club unit for US Open 2013 for cheaper than I rented it from an owner last year including all the fees.  To me, that's a good deal.

I rarely use RCI anymore.  They suck and I voted with my wallet.  In this case, it was a better deal, so I used them.

Charge all the fees they want.  If the deal is still better than I can get elsewhere, I'll do it every time.


----------



## EileenL (Apr 30, 2013)

*Extra FEES are not acceptable - unite and rate resorts 1's*

We all pay over $500 a year for one week which means they have $25000 or more to maintain and offer us a RESORT experience - Do you pay that every year to maintain your home or condo? How are they wasting our money?

If they cannot do that, they are mismanaged. Who is being overpaid? I have never understood $70 or greater a week for cleaning a unit - but it is on the list of how they spend maintenance fees. They pay the cleaners less than $20 to clean.

*Charging me $25 whether an owner or exchanger is gouging and unacceptable.* 

*Rate all timeshares that charge an extra fee as a 1 especially on amenities and overall satisfaction.*

Hotels that charge for wifi and parking are off my list of places to stay and I go with ones that include those and have a breakfast. 

Making my cost more for a week of vacation and giving me very slow DSL speed Internet is ridiculous

*Charging for amenities is asking for a One rating*

Going back to the same resort still does not excuse their charging a fee in my mind - I don't have to like it or accept it. I voice that at check in  and had it waived at one resort but not at another. Even where I am an owner.
I will let them know at check-in they will be rated a ONE if I am charged - it is up to them if they want a ONE - I do it in writing.

So far, I have not paid extra at Wyndham or Affiliate resorts of Vacation Village - HGVC in Orlando had high speed broadband for free

*My plan of action is ratings of ONE* for any resort that charges me extra fees for parking, amenities, or wifi (slow and additional charge to bring it up to still slow but better than DSL) or a safe (I don't use)


----------

